# Pull cord help-jiffy auger rop broke at the base....



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Any guys know how to get the housing apart to fix it myself?? The pull cord broke right at the end of the cord inside the unit. Anyway to get it off and restring it without taking it in????


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

I had an old Jiffy a while ago which the spring recoil assembly busted. The rope wouldn't retract and the local dealer wanted $90 for the part! I needed it fixed quick so I used one from a lawn mower. It worked great. I had the Jiffy with the single handle......It's been awhile but I remembered having to take like 3-4 bolts off in addition to the handle on top before the casing came off. 
Good luck--I'm sure someone here can tell you more.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not sure what is different about an auger but I can tell you the basics that apply to any small engine.

Take the fan housing off (sheet metal that the rope came out of).
DO NOT take the pulley/spring apart.
Wind up the pulley the way it would go when you would pull the rope out (should be CCW when your looking at the pulley).
When you have it wound tight, note where the hole is that the rope would come through and the knot would be.
Unwind the pulley 1 turn or a little more till the hole lines up with the hole in the fan housing. 
Secure pulley so it won't unwind. Clamp or vise grips will work.
Feed the rope through both holes, (it's not as hard as it seems) tie knot.
Hold rope and let the pulley go and unwind pulling the rope in.
Let the pulley fill with rope.
Feed end of rope through your handle and pull enough rope through the handle to put enough tension to fully pull the handle tight enough to the housing.
Before cutting the rope, test to make sure there's enough rope to get a full pull and there's enough tension to pull the rope all the way in.
Adjust as needed and cut rope.

Clear as mud?? :lol:
If you still can't do it, pm me and I'll send my # and try to talk you through it.
Basic rope installation w/new rope is $20-$25 in my shop.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks ferg 06. That helped (and clear instructions) and got it working again Thanks!


----------



## buster5199 (Feb 22, 2007)

Good luck on the bay today, Brent and congrats on getting that thing working again.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

FERG 06 said:


> Basic rope installation w/new rope is $20-$25 in my shop.


That's a fair price. A few weeks ago the rope on my buddy's Polaris ATV broke. Polaris wanted $27 _just for the rope - _we'd have had to install it ourselves.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Huffy said:


> That's a fair price. A few weeks ago the rope on my buddy's Polaris ATV broke. Polaris wanted $27 _just for the rope - _we'd have had to install it ourselves.


I'm sure an ATV would be more and you'll always pay more for items at the dealer.
I've got some pretty heavy rope that's for 14,16hp small engines that would probably work at about $10.

Price I quoted was for basic lawn mower type items where I can get to the fan housing pretty easy. Other items w/covers and extra stuff to take off would cost more. Such as some snowblowers where I would have to take off covers and brackets to access the recoil housing.

Never done ATV's or Snowmobile's (though I've owned both) and would have to look at it to see if I would want to take it on if someone where to bring one in.


----------

